# Liberty 1895 two seat bike for sale



## brockman1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is a Liberty two seat Bike. Made for only one year 1895-96 by the Liberty Bike Co. Ny, NY.. The model is the "Liberty" I would like to take offers if anyone is interested... I only have this one pic at this time.....


----------



## classen_eventer (Jun 11, 2010)

*Liberty bicycle*

How much are you asking for the bicycle and where are you located?  Thanks!!!


----------

